# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Производство и монтаж спортивных покрытий

## derty

Производство и монтаж спортивных покрытий

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

В наш век гиподинамии физические нагрузки актуальны не только для профессиональных спортсменов во время тренировок, но и для обычных людей. Не зря говорят: «Движение – это жизнь». Однако занятия спортом повышают риски получения различных травм, как профессионалами, так и любителями.  
Спортивные покрытия

Проблема частично решается монтажом на спортивных площадках, беговых дорожках, стадионах, теннисных кортах специальных спортивных покрытий. Речь идет о практичных, надежных, универсальных материалах, которые широко используются в помещениях и на улице.
Особенной популярностью пользуются спортивные полиуретановые покрытия торговой марки «Эластур». Под термином «полиуретан» подразумевают группу гетероцепных полимеров, обладающих рядом полезных свойств, которые они «передают по наследству» изготовленным из них изделиям, в том числе и спортивным напольным покрытиям.

Последние отличаются следующими достоинствами:
высокой механической прочностью;
отличными динамическими и упруго-релаксационными свойствами;
износостойкостью, долгим сроком эксплуатации;
безопасностью, обусловленной полным отсутствием скольжения и экологичностью;
водонепроницаемостью.
Помимо этого, продукция марки «Эластур» отличается декоративностью внешнего вида.
Производство спортивных покрытий

Изготовление указанного материала предполагает использование современных технологий и оборудования. Для его производства в качестве сырья применяется двухкомпонентная полиуретановая композиция с основой из жидких низкомолекулярных каучуков и резинового гранулята (в пропорции 60 на 40% соответственно). Данная композиция составляет нижний слой покрытия.  
Верхний             водонепроницаемый слой, выполняющий защитную и декоративную функции, изготавливают из смеси жидких низкомолекулярных каучуков и отвердителя. До отвердения верхнего слоя его сформированная поверхность покрывается цветным гранулятом.
Монтаж спортивных покрытий

В зависимости от вида основания различают 2 типа установки покрытий для спортивных площадок.
Традиционный

Подразумевается монтаж Покрытия на твердые основания:
бетон;
асфальт;
старых изношенных хард-кортах, даже если на них присутствуют трещины.
Традиционный тип монтажа спортивных покрытий является более предпочтительным, поскольку он способствует более полному раскрытию полезных свойств обсуждаемого материала.
Экономичный

Данный тип предполагает установку покрытий прямо в уплотненный песок, то есть на песчаную подушку. Это более дешевый способ монтажа, поскольку при нем не сооружается твердое основание. Данный, по сути, уникальный метод используется в ситуациях, когда по каким-то причинам сооружение твердого основания невозможно.
Экономичный тип монтажа отличается большей, в сравнении с традиционным, сложностью. Более того, его реализация невозможна без привлечения дополнительного оборудования и специалистов. Однако конечная стоимость каждого квадратного метра покрываемых площадок существенно снижается.
Компания Эластомер занимается производством и устройством спортивных покрытий на стадионах, беговых дорожках, кормах и спортивных площадках.


Необходимо заменить старое покрытие на спортивной площадке – вы можете купить спортивные покрытия «Эластур» по выгодным ценам – обращайтесь на сайт компании «Эластомер». Мы предлагаем предлагающий полный цикл работ, начиная от производства и заканчивая монтажом спортивных покрытий. Помимо этого,  оказываем ряд дополнительных услуг, связанных с проектированием, строительством, сертификацией спортсооружений, а также с обслуживанием соревнований.

----------

